# wood cutting boards



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

I just got a wood cutting board, should I wipe it down with anything?













adamphone355_zps686fc737.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 1, 2014






You can see where I wiped it with water.

And I have a couple teaser pics for your time.













adamphone354_zpsbf9f17f6.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 1, 2014


















adamphone353_zpsd763c8e0.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Apr 1, 2014






Thanks


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 1, 2014)

IMHO, no. Just wash with hot water and soap and rinse well.


----------



## weev (Apr 1, 2014)

I heard one time that your supposed to rub them down with vegetable  oil to fill the pores so that it doesnt absorb things 
not sure if its true but it sounds about right


----------



## smoking b (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah you should put something on it - it will last a lot longer for you, be a lot easier to clean up, & won't be as hospitable to bacteria...  When I get an order for a cutting board or butcher block I use George's Club House Wax to protect it. You could use butcher block oil or salad bowl finish too but the Club House Wax seems to last the longest for me...













cutting board.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Apr 1, 2014






Here is one style after getting the Club House Wax - it's a nice finish...

Looks like you're gonna eat good tonight too!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 1, 2014)

Weev said:


> I heard one time that your supposed to rub them down with vegetable oil to fill the pores so that it doesnt absorb things
> not sure if its true but it sounds about right


You don't want to use vegetable oil - it will turn rancid. You can get by with mineral oil though...


----------



## weev (Apr 1, 2014)

Oops thats right mineral oil sorry thats why i shouldnt trust my memory
thanks for pointing that out


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Yeah you should put something on it - it will last a lot longer for you, be a lot easier to clean up, & won't be as hospitable to bacteria...  When I get an order for a cutting board or butcher block I use George's Club House Wax to protect it. You could use butcher block oil or salad bowl finish too but the Club House Wax seems to last the longest for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man,  You get it online?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 1, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks man,  You get it online?


Yeah you can get it online or if you happen to be by a Woodcraft you can get it there. It's cheaper online if you can wait a few days for it to get there...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 1, 2014)

cf, looks like a good, sturdy cutting board...  Also nice Q ya have goin there !!  :drool


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> cf, looks like a good, sturdy cutting board...  Also nice Q ya have goin there !!  :drool




Thanks. It is sturdy and big.

 Cooked up some chuck steaks and taters.


----------



## joopster (Apr 1, 2014)

Photo Apr 01, 20 53 54.jpg



__ joopster
__ Apr 1, 2014






You need to put something on it.  Keep it conditioned to prolong the life....

I love our cutting board, I want to get a bigger one.


----------



## venture (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely oil it up with oil as hot as your fingers can stand even with a rag.  Let it absorb the oil overnight and do it again and again until the wood stops absorbing the oil. After that it will only need oiling every few months.

I use USP mineral oil.  Cheap in the laxative section of your pharmacy.

I believe many use walnut oil and say it will not go rancid like vege oils.  More expensive, though.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

Heated oil, first I heard about this.

Thanks


----------



## smoking b (Apr 1, 2014)

Yup mineral oil will work as I said before but I can tell you from experience the Club House Wax lasts a lot longer. It has mineral oil in it too but you don't have to apply much at all & it lasts a very long time. I've made & sold a LOT of cutting boards & butcher blocks & that's the longest lasting finish I've come across. It does cost a little more than mineral oil but you don't need much of it.

Either one will work as will Salad Bowl Finish & butcher block oil - it's just a matter of how often you want to maintain your board. You'll be happy with it no matter what you put on it just make sure you do use something...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Yup mineral oil will work as I said before but I can tell you from experience the Club House Wax lasts a lot longer. It has mineral oil in it too but you don't have to apply much at all & it lasts a very long time. I've made & sold a LOT of cutting boards & butcher blocks & that's the longest lasting finish I've come across. It does cost a little more than mineral oil but you don't need much of it.
> 
> Either one will work as will Salad Bowl Finish & butcher block oil - it's just a matter of how often you want to maintain your board. You'll be happy with it no matter what you put on it just make sure you do use something...



Thanks, I will look for it tomorrow.


----------



## paulmart (Apr 1, 2014)

Mineral spirits + beeswax concoction I get at the farmers market.

General cleaning, rub half a lemon into it. Dump a hot kettle of water on it


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 22, 2014)

Mix 1 pt mineral oil with 1 - 2 cc beeswax in a teflon pan, heated.   Pour some onto a clean, dry cutting board and spread the mixture around.  Allow the mixture some time to soak into the pores.  You can purchase mineral oil at Tractor Supply by the gallon and also use it for honing oil on your oil stones.


----------

